# DTV Insisted Access Cards Cannot be Swapped with another unit! Wanna Bet?!



## mzgig (Jul 26, 2003)

Long story short, my original TiVo died and I bought a used one from EBay. When I called DTV to move the original access card to the newer TiVo, I was advised that they had to send me a new card. Said it was impossible to "marry" my old card to my newer TiVo. It wasn't until I insisted on talking to two supervisors up and raising hell, did I finally get her to let me use my existing access card. And as usual, it took 2 hours to get this all hammered out. Grrrrrrrrr. 

And I've read on this forum that you can talk them out of charging you the $20 fee to do this, but as hard as I argued, they wouldn't give in on that angle. 

So I paid the $20 activation fee for the access card and counted my blessings that they didn't make me wait 10 days for a new card to arrive in the mail.

They must change the rules on a daily basis because you never get the same answer no matter how many CSR's you get each time you call.


----------



## Scott40 (Aug 20, 2007)

mzgig said:


> They must change the rules on a daily basis because you never get the same answer no matter how many CSR's you get each time you call.


And this surprises you?


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

I have never had any problems transferring a Card from One Machine to another. And at most have spent perhaps 20 Minutes on the phone doing it.

Also, you should not of had to pay $20 for access for moving a Card from one unit to another. This should of been done for free!

If you do need a new Access card, then yes it Costs $20 for that card. But I have gotten several here lately and they have charged the $20 fee, but then given me $20 credit on my Account so it works out to being free.

And, it does not take 10 Days for a New Card to arrive. Mine arrive next Day, Two Days at the most.


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

Depends on the age of the card also. When I tried to add a used DirecTivo to my account, the excuse the CSR gave me was my old access card (3 years) couldn't be authorized in my 'new' DirecTivo.


----------



## mzgig (Jul 26, 2003)

wolflord11 said:


> I have never had any problems transferring a Card from One Machine to another. And at most have spent perhaps 20 Minutes on the phone doing it.
> 
> Also, you should not of had to pay $20 for access for moving a Card from one unit to another. This should of been done for free!
> 
> ...


Well, then you are the lucky one. I spoke to three people, up the chain to department manager, and they insisted on the $20 service fee to transfer my card. And they are the ones who said it would take 10 days for me to receive a new one. Just goes to show you how screwed up the Customer Service Dept is!


----------



## boblinds (Nov 19, 2002)

I was lucky, too. Within the month, I replaced my old Series 1 Sony DirecTiVo. Just called DirecTV and told them I was replacing the old unit with a Series 2 unit I purchased on eBay. Told them I moved the access card from one unit to the other and need to have the two married.

The CS rep went away briefly then came back and did it. No prob.


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

ForrestB said:


> Depends on the age of the card also. When I tried to add a used DirecTivo to my account, the excuse the CSR gave me was my old access card (3 years) couldn't be authorized in my 'new' DirecTivo.


Yes it does depend on the age of the access card. Directv will only use the P4 and above cards now. You cannot transfer any older cards to units.

*P4 cards* were introduced in 2002 and are currently still in use. P4 cards are labeled "Access Card: 4."

*D1 cards* were introduced in 2004 following compatibility problems with the P4 cards in some receivers. These cards can be identified by the silver edges, and simply bear the word "DirecTV" on the front (no number).

*D2/P12 cards* were introduced in 2005. This is the current "standard issue" card. These cards can be identified by a two-toned blue dot pattern resembling the DirecTV logo in addition to the DirecTV logo and the words "DirecTV Access Card".

This card has a picture of a satellite on the front. *The period 12 card is the only card that will work with R15, H20, and HR20* series receivers.


----------



## scottt (Sep 6, 2002)

I seem to recall (from somewhere on this forum) you could put the old access card in the replacement box (as long as it was a P4 or higher as stated above) then call DTV, then when they asked for an ext, hit 722 or such.

Did it for my wife's replacement TiVo (upgraded an unused unit and replaced her stock one with it) and it worked like a charm.


----------



## rock_doctor (Oct 22, 2000)

You can remarry the cards yourself as long as the two units are non-RID units by calling the 800 number and dialing in the 722 extension. If you are transferring a card from a non-RID unit to a RID unit or vice-versa then you must change the card and call DTV. 

You can tell if you have a RID receiver by looking on the back of the unit and see if you have a RID number. Personally, I am happy that they are allowing us to activate old hardware at all. They had be threatening to only allow activation of new (not used) hardware.

mark


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

But this still does not answer the question as to why the Op paid $20 to activate a Card that they already had... LOL!

If you get a New Card, then Yes its a $20 Fee. That covers the Card and Shipping etc.

Transferring a Card you already have to another unit does not incur a $20 Fee.


----------



## Duffycoug (Feb 12, 2007)

wolflord11 said:


> But this still does not answer the question as to why the Op paid $20 to activate a Card that they already had... LOL!
> 
> If you get a New Card, then Yes its a $20 Fee. That covers the Card and Shipping etc.
> 
> Transferring a Card you already have to another unit does not incur a $20 Fee.


Absolutely correct...I've switched at least 3 cards in the last year and there was NEVER any charge to do it. Unless you're buying a new card there should be no charge.


----------



## 520520 (Sep 21, 2007)

hello every body!!!!


----------



## 520520 (Sep 21, 2007)

i am a new people!!


----------



## leenga (Sep 21, 2007)

here's a question, what if I want to switch out a Directv DVR D15 and replace with a used Directv Tivo D10. Can I use the same access card??? From what I'm reading I should be able to right?


----------



## leenga (Sep 21, 2007)

Ok, well I tried. I called DTV 3 times saying that I needed to switch out DVRs and move access card from one to the other. The first person I talked said I needed a new access card. When I told her that I knew someone who moved cards and asked her why I couldn't, I got hung up on. The second person also insisted I needed a new access card. The third person said I needed a technical specialist and transferred me. The tech spec explained that I needed a new card. He said that the only time they can move the card is if you purchased a receiver from a retail store that did not come with a card, or DTV sent you a replacement that did not come with a card. At this point, I'd had it, and I gave in and bought a card!


----------

